# Hair algae help



## john (Feb 28, 2005)

*home made co2*

i tyred the home made co2. it works great for my 125Gal. but i am trying to get the hair algae out of my tank. algae reducer did nothing. any ideas will help thank you


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

To help need to know more about your tank setup, lighting, fert schedule, water parameters, maintance scedule.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

DIY CO2 in a 125G is not going to be very effective...

But as Trena said, we need more info.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

John, with specifics about your tank, it will be easier to identify what the cause of the algae is and then to determine a plan of action biologically. One component or another is in excess and therefore causing the algae problem, whether it be too much light, fertilizer, etc. On the other hand, is the growth sufficient enough to support fish or other aquatic life that prefer hair algae (Shrimp, for example)? Can you post a pic of your tank? Thanks.

Here is some interesting reading. Though the specifics may not apply to your particular situation, the point about too much of one thing or another can affect how well algae takes hold.

http://www.cam.org/~tomlins/algae.html


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

john said:


> i tyred the home made co2. it works great for my 125Gal. but i am trying to get the hair algae out of my tank. algae reducer did nothing. any ideas will help thank you


In short! DIY C02 on a 125 is just enough C02 to give grief and cause the undesirables,
Either pressurized or none at all....


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

Has anyone read the link posted by Pattykins above?I'd like some comments regarding the fact the author suggests setting the parameters as phosphate being the limiting factor in plant growth


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, that was a groundbreaking study but done in 1996.

The problem with that study was that eventually it was found that limiting phosphates ended up also limiting plant growth. Once plant growth is limited, algae are happy.

The thinking today is more towards "make sure that the plants have everything they need". This includes phosphates. Many of us are keeping tanks with 1 - 2 mg/l of phosphates and algae is not a problem. What is a problem is if you have phosphates but run out of some *other* nutrient. Then you have the same issue: the plants stop growing and algae takes hold. But this has nothing to do with your phosphate levels...


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

So but to same problem,How you prevent algae take hold of the tank for first 2 months since set up?A frequent question but until plants take hold is often too late.I am having this problem right now


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

In the beginning you should plant heavy and fertilize lightly. What needs to happen is the bacteria needs to get seated in the substrate. A new substrate suffers from no bacteria. On your next setup try to put some mulm from a differents tanks dirty filter to help seat the substrate, maybe a touch of peat. Place this on the bottom, then put substrate in. This tends to help speed it along. I am not all that experienced with setting up tanks the correct way, but I aspire to do it right someday-lol. You may also want to hold off on the fauna for 2 weeks or more, until the system gets balanced. The fauna's NH4 seems to cause alot of algae when the tank is new.


----------

